# Monster Manor!!!



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

sounds cool, do you have a specific character or do you do something different each time?


----------



## lost_psycho13 (Aug 7, 2007)

*monster manor*

I do different roles. Depends on what we have each year. (Zombies, vampires, exorcist, ect.) Lots of fun though!


----------

